# 1899 Crescent Chainless



## elginkid (May 27, 2011)

Does anyone have catalog images for the 1899 Crescent?  I just picked up a chainless crescent, and I think it may be an 1899.  The headbadge area that has the model number, and what looks like the year 1899 are tioo crusty to be sure.

From the 1900 images I've seen, the fork was painted.  The 1897 (pre-chainless) catalog, and couple of 1898 bikes I've seen have nickled forks (with painted pattern).  Some had box pinstriping too.  It came with the proper clincher rims (Crescent had a deal with dunlop at the time), though they are badly warped and split apart.  The 1900 catalog mentioned that when the supply of clincher rims ran out, so too would the option.

It has Corbin Duplex coaster brake, and a long spring saddle.  (That particular saddle I haven't seen in period literature)

Any assistance would be great.  My roommate took the camera for the weekend, so I can just provide the original images I saw.  

Thanks,

Wes


----------



## bricycle (May 28, 2011)

That is an awesome find! Very nice, too bad about the wheels tho.
bri.


----------



## rideahiggins (May 28, 2011)

What's wrong with the wheels? that's how all mine look.  Ha Ha


----------



## fat tire trader (May 28, 2011)

Hi Wes,
The saddle is about 15 years newer than your bike. I would replace the rims with regular 28" singletube rims, or use new 700c clinchers, and paint them to look old. I wonder if new 700c clinchers would fit on those rims. If they do, you might look forever to find some good original rims, or make some. I have been thinking about making rims. I have a router table, so it would not be too hard to cut the right shape, then steam bend them.
Chris


----------



## elginkid (May 28, 2011)

The guy at one of my LBS's does bicycle restoration on rare old bikes, and knows a coachbuilder in Amish country that will make wood rims.  He's taking one of the rims to see if he can make the profile.

Wes


----------



## pelletman (May 29, 2011)

The guy who makes rims is Noah Stutzman and he is in the Wheelmen newsletters.  Ross Hill, Wheelmen librarian probably has a catalog copy, and he know lots on the crescents


----------



## elginkid (Jun 13, 2011)

I took the headbadge off today, and the badge is made in three different pieces.  One is the main plate, then there is almost like a cardboard (it feels like) backing, (maybe it's just thin metal that was painted differently?) and the round plate that has the model number and year.  So it's definitively a 1903, Model 91.  It looks like they revised the rear end so that the gears were fully enclosed.


----------



## F4iGuy (Jun 14, 2011)

elginkid said:


> The guy at one of my LBS's does bicycle restoration on rare old bikes, and knows a coachbuilder in Amish country that will make wood rims.  He's taking one of the rims to see if he can make the profile.
> 
> Wes




Please let us know how this coachbuilder turns out. I need to replace my 28" rims as well...


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 15, 2011)

1900 Crescent Chainless







1901 Crescent Chainless







1904 Crescent Chainless







1904 Crescent Chainless 2 speed spring frame






http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/


----------

